# Which Dessert are YOU?



## jkath (May 3, 2005)

http://www.superlaugh.com/1/sweetquiz.htm?stamp=2005_05_03_02_14_29

*Brownie here.*

Brownie:
You are adventurous, love new ideas, are a champion of underdogs. When tempers flare up, you stand your ground. You are always the oddball with a unique sense of humor and direction. You tend to be very loyal.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2005)

*hey! somebody play along!*


----------



## Ruth (May 3, 2005)

I'm an Angel Food Cake... but I'm a luck gal cause I'm marrying a Lemon Meringue!


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2005)

Theres no cheesecake one! I went for chocolate on chocolate, but truthfully, I think I am just ALL OF THEM!


----------



## middie (May 3, 2005)

i'm a brownie !!


----------



## PA Baker (May 3, 2005)

I'm with Alix--there's just no way I can pick ONE favorite dessert!


----------



## Maidrite (May 3, 2005)

I picked Lemon Meringue    
   I will agree I am smooth, ***y, and Articulate with my hands. Ok I am and excellent speaker and a better than most Teacher!  You know what ( I get better looking each day), Yea I be the MAN........... ><}}}*><><*{{{><
     And Barbara deserves me    !


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2005)

I'm Lemon Merinque, Well, well, well 

kadesma


----------



## norgeskog (May 3, 2005)

Of the selections I liked them all except for carrot cake which IMO is horrible.  I could not choose between the others because they are all my favorites, just do not like the stupid carrot cake.  Think I will choose than for the game and see what happens.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2005)

*huh?*
** 
*It was hard for me to choose between brownie and lemon meringue, but in the end, I had to pick the brownie.*
*(ps - I actually love carrot cake with cream cheese frosting...<<ducking head>>)*


----------



## PA Baker (May 3, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> *ps - I actually love carrot cake with cream cheese frosting...<<ducking head>>*


 
I do too, jkath.  As long as it's chock-full of nuts, pineapple, and raisins!  Mmmmm...
(It must be a banana thing!  )


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2005)

*I'll eat it any old way, but my favorite is plain, with the cream cheese frosting and a lemon sauce between the layers. My mom makes it for my dad every year on his birthday.*


----------



## crewsk (May 3, 2005)

Out of all of those, I'm chocolate on chocolate.


----------



## Dove (May 4, 2005)

*This is the message I received when I was going there...just as well because I would have chosen all of them and that would not have been good for me !!*
*Marge*

*PC Tools Spyware Doctor* has prevented you from accessing a site suspected of containing harmful content. 
There is no need to be alarmed, as *Spyware Doctor* has prevented you from accessing this site.


----------



## norgeskog (May 5, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *This is the message I received when I was going there...just as well because I would have chosen all of them and that would not have been good for me !!*
> *Marge*
> 
> *PC Tools Spyware Doctor* has prevented you from accessing a site suspected of containing harmful content.
> There is no need to be alarmed, as *Spyware Doctor* has prevented you from accessing this site.


 
Thanks Dove for the heads up, I did not get that message, hope my puter is ok.  What do they mean by  harmful content????


----------



## sarah (May 6, 2005)

i'm a true chocolate on chocolate,and a little bit of angel food too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 15, 2005)

Im a Carrot Cake!


----------



## Lugaru (May 15, 2005)

I want to be a second serving of chilli. Ok... playing along...

Wow... according to my taste for carrot cake Im an easy going and funny person. Meh, works for me.


----------



## Barbara L (May 15, 2005)

I couldn't really choose either.  I love them all.  I am in the mood for strawberry shortcake tonight, so that is what I am.  

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee (May 16, 2005)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------

